# PIC Request - Black Rims w/ Red Lip



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

Anyone have pics of a NB on black rims with red lipstick?
Need some inspiration... I'm gonna either powdercoat my steelies matte black w/ a red lip or get some 18s or 19s same color combo.


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

*Re: PIC Request - Black Rims w/ Red Lip (SHOCKNM)*

Man, I'm really feeling these ZR20's (the poor man's raderwerks mten-80s)
























Nobody running this style and color rim?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

What color is your NB? The wheels you posted are alright, but I'm not really digging the universal lug holes


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

Black.
just need to decide what route i wanna take with the overall look. im leanin toward powder coating the steelies, going with a flat black paint job, pip roof rack...
but tuckin 19s


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

i meant, or tuck 19s.... decisions decisions


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (SHOCKNM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHOCKNM* »_...pip roof rack...

Unless you already have a Pip rack, best of luck finding one!!! They're near impossible to find these days. 
I always wanted one, but never found one... now the NB is gone anyways.


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

these 17" 5x100 fuchs looks sweet








anyone know where we can find these state side?
http://www.merseyspeed.co.uk/i....html
Yea, i noticed the pip racks are hard to find - is there another manufacturer that makes the old style wood slat racks?


----------

